# Pregnant and newly diagnosed with pre-existing diabetes



## coldclarity (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello 

This week I was diagnosed with diabetes that they reckon was present before I was pregnant, from my HbA1c, history, and the fact that it's been picked up so early (I'm 14 weeks today). They're not sure if it's type 1 or 2 yet, and won't be until after I've had the baby. We're assuming type 2 for now though.

They gave me a day of monitoring my blood sugar then put me straight on insulin, so it's been a bit of a crazy week. My blood sugars aren't wildly high (up to 8ish before a meal and up to 12ish after. I am getting mostly lower than that, and the odd normal one though), but they seem eager to get them down urgently, probably because I'm pregnant. They seem to have given me a pretty narrow range to aim for (3.5-5.9 before meals, up to 7.8 after), and have me testing an hour after meals rather than two. I looked at the NICE website (obviously can't find the link again though), and their recommended ranges are a bit looser... I guess this is all because I'm pregnant, though I'm really not sure. 

My mum and her mum had diabetes and both of them died pretty young (60 and 53), so this is all a bit scary. My grandma actually died from diabetes, but that was in the seventies and I gather her control was pretty bad, and I'm sure it was a factor in mum's death too. But I'm hopeful that it's been picked up early enough (I'm 28 tomorrow) that I can get it under control and take care of myself and live a long happy life...

So yeah, hello


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2009)

Hiya coldclarity, and welcome! Oh, and congratulations too! 

It must be worrying to find out you have diabetes, especially given your family history, but it sounds like it may have been picked up early so far less chance that any of the complications have started to develop. And the good news is that now you are diagnosed you can work towards keeping good control and live a long and healthy life. Someone else on this site has the tagline 'Well controlled diabetes is the cause of absolutely nothing!' 

I've been diagnosed for about 9 months now, and from what I've learned, there is so much better support for diabetes these days than there was in the past. Scientists know a lot more and the technology has improved so that it is easy to monitor things and live a pretty normal life. Keep in close contact with your healthcare team and never be afraid to ask questions, either to them or here - there are several parents, and a few expectant mothers who I'm sure will be happy to share their experiences and advice with you.

Do you know what your HBA1c was? Your levels sound pretty good, but we are all individuals in this, so your team will have given you ranges most helpful to you and your baby - as you say, the general ranges are a little looser, but should be tailored to meet the lifestyle and particular circumstances of each person.

Best wishes!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations for the pregnancy, and welcome to the club no-one wants to join!

Hope you get support from a combination of diabetes and obstetrics teams during your pregnancy. It does sound like it got picked up early - and might not have been picked up if you hadn't been pregnant. I'm assuming it's your first baby? 

Well, hope you enjoy your pregancy and birth - after all, the important outcome is a healthy mother and a healthy baby. Everyone tells me it's exhausting, but fun!


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome  

Are your Dr's having you correct your blood sugars at 1 hour after eating? I know someone who foudn this virtually impossible. 

Hopefully you can find out what type of diabetes you have after your pregnancy, have your Dr's considered MODY? due to your family history and age might be a possibility?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 3, 2009)

*Hullo!!*

Hi coldclarity -
I am a T1 diabetic and 22 weeks pregnant. My levels are not as tight as yours - but my consultant is happy with my bs tests as they are good for a T1! The main reason to keep your bs levels down in pregnancy is to avoid  a big baby - and if your levels have been high for a long time the baby can be born with low blood sugar - which is rectified immediately - and does not mean your baby is diabetic - it's just that it is used to using your blood - then it is out in the world with it's own working pancreas!! 

The third trimester is when I will be trebling my need for insulin - I guess it is because this is the baby's main growth stage so your body is supplying the baby with as much energy and nutrients as possible - (isn't the body amazing?!). I guess if they think you are borderline T1/T2 that you may need insulin by the third trimester - but that is only my opinion!

I understand why you are a bit freaked out that you have diabetes - but it has been diagnosed early which is great. I have had it my entire life - and don't know life without it - but am planning a long one!! Especially now there is the possibility I may have grandchildren! !! Yikes!

Like anything - if you take care of it there is no reason not to have a long life - there are many stories of  people with T1 diabetes that are in their nineties and that is without the knowledge that we have today! And the fact that you have acknowledged it and are dealing with it is a massive plus!

Plus you never know ? being aware of it - you may be lucky it may be gestational and you can avoid it developing with diet.

Oh! And Copepod:_welcome to the club no-one wants to join!_ I have always been in this club - and it makes me who I am - I cannot imagine life without it - and I love it!


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 3, 2009)

Jenny- how old were you when you were diagnosed?


----------



## coldclarity (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi  Thanks for all the welcomes, and good advice and reassurance, and the congratulations of course. All very much appreciated.

Northerner - my HbA1C was 8, I think. So again not too awful (I don't think). They just really scared me last week - I think there's just a certain type of consultant who does that...

Copepod - yep, first baby. It's all big and scary, but very exciting. And "welcome to the club no-one wants to join!" made me laugh 

sofaraway - I'm not correcting yet. My dr did talk about that as something for the future when I'm more settled and confident. I hadn't even heard of MODY before... They did a blood test today to look for the relevant antibodies for type 1. I'll try and remember to mention MODY though.

Jenny - thanks, it's good to hear other experiences. I guess we'll just see how it goes!

I saw the diabetologist for the first time this morning, and he was really good. He didn't try to scare me, he just got on with it. He's upped my insulin, which is fine by me if it'll get the numbers down further, and did a blood test to see if it's type 1 because I'm young and not overweight. So I feel much better about things today. Just wait til I hit twelve again after breakfast, then I'll be moping again


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 4, 2009)

The reason I was askign about MODY was because as you say in your last post you are young, have a family history and are not overweight. Thats good that they have checked antibodies, if they are positive then you have type 1, if they are negative then there is chance you could have MODY or type 2. 

Glad to hear that the diabetes doc is allright


----------

